# ND Pheasant Numbers Down, Similar to a Decade Ago



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pheasant Numbers Down, Similar to a Decade Ago

North Dakota's roadside pheasant survey conducted in late July and August suggests poor production this spring, meaning a lower fall population in all areas of the state.

Stan Kohn, upland game management supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department, said the survey shows statewide total pheasants are down 36 percent from last year. In addition, brood observations were down 38 percent, but the average brood size was up 4 percent. The final summary is the result of 222 runs made along 104 brood routes across North Dakota.

"Brood survey numbers from this summer match closely to numbers from 2001, when hunters harvested 420,000 roosters," Kohn said. "If fall weather conditions hold through most of the year, I could see a fall harvest of about 400,000 birds. But if winter weather sets in early, we could be much lower. Either way, this could be the first fall since 2001 that we harvest less than 500,000 roosters."

Kohn said several factors contribute to the decrease in pheasant numbers: three difficult winters in a row with above average snowfall has reduced spring's adult breeding population; wet conditions during peak hatch in mid-June of 2008, 2009 and 2011 reduced chick survival; and the loss of nesting habitat on the landscape as more Conservation Reserve Program acreage is removed from pheasant range.

"Boiled down, hunters will likely have to put in more time in the field to find success," Kohn said. "But as always, there will be local areas within all four pheasant districts where pheasant numbers will be much above or much below what is predicted for the district."

Statistics from southwestern North Dakota indicate both the number of broods and number of birds observed were down 26 percent from 2010. Observers counted 14 broods and 118 birds per 100 miles. The average brood size was six. "Census numbers indicate this district will have the best pheasant numbers in the state this fall," Kohn said.

Results from the southeast show the number of birds observed down 54 percent from last year, and the number of broods was down 60 percent. Observers counted four broods and 36 birds per 100 miles. The average brood size was 5.7. "Removal of CRP in the southeast may have already affected the number of birds produced this spring, with weather conditions adding more pressure on spring production," Kohn said.

Statistics from the northwest indicated pheasants are down 53 percent from last year, with broods down 62 percent. Observers recorded two broods and 21 birds per 100 miles. Average brood size was 5.5.

The northeast district, generally containing secondary pheasant habitat with much of it lacking good winter cover, showed 0.4 broods and four birds per 100 miles. Average brood size was six. Both number of birds observed and number of broods recorded were down roughly 66 percent. "Hunters should concentrate their efforts in the southern counties of this district for the best potential to find birds," Kohn said.

The 2011 regular pheasant season opens Oct. 8 and continues through Jan. 8, 2012. The two-day youth pheasant hunting weekend, when legally licensed residents and nonresidents ages 15 and younger can hunt statewide, is set for Oct. 1-2.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Glad I bought new boots.  Like the Viking said a Stamford Bridge, " the fewer we be, the harder we hew".


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

As an NR, one of the many things I love about the ND upland hunting experience is the opportunity to see so much beautiful country on foot. This year will be the time to poke around in some of the more remote areas, far from roads and parking lots. I'll throw a sandwich in my hunting vest and spend the day afield. I expect to find a few birds if I'm willing to work for them.


----------



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

I agree Bob, for 15 years we went to the Harvey area for ducks and geese. The last 2 years we have left the duck gear behind simply for the upland experience. It is not the best area for pheasants but the pressure is not there and we have formed many relationships in that area. We come from SE MN where we experience excellent duck hunting throughout the year so getting out and putting on some miles is a good thing health wise. We have a group of 7 and 3 dogs so we hunt a few spots together otherwise we spilt up and meet for a nice field lunch somewhere. Being with the guys and enjoying the outdoors is what it is about.. Harder work might just mean another another afternoon in the Saloon supporting the community. Good luck in the field and enjoy!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

It is a bummer the numbers are down. At the same time, I still had fun hunting for them a decade ago, so I'm sure this year will be the same


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad I'm broke. I won't feel so bad not going all the time this year!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Twas good whilst it lasted. :beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I have hunted the birds in south west ND ever since the big die off in the late 90's. My friends there say it won't be as bad as some of those post blizzard years. One claims a slight increase around his place and another told me that the birds wintered well anywhere cows were being fed, but took a beating anywhere else. The public land I hunt most of the time has plenty of feed bales put out for wildlife and good cover. There are fewer hunters in this area than when things were being commercialized during the "good years" and the pace is much more relaxed the past 2 years. I am eager to go again. There will still be enough birds and with lower pressure, the quality of the hunts should be wonderful. I have often found that when things get lean, the birds are bothered less and hold a lot better. I know where I will be in early November!


----------

